# selling thunderbolt, but...



## xeethann (Jul 25, 2011)

Answered. Thanks.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Pay your damn bills. That'd be a good start.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Worthless


----------



## xeethann (Jul 25, 2011)

Mature, but, came down to car fixed or Verizon, tell me I made the wrong choice. Just answer the question please.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"xeethann said:


> Mature, but, came down to car fixed or Verizon, tell me I made the wrong choice. Just answer the question please.


Worthless. Not really useful for any network other than VZW.


----------



## xeethann (Jul 25, 2011)

Parts? How much would you pay? TB is month old, screen protector since day one.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just look on eBay. That should give you an idea.


----------



## xeethann (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. But anyone wanting these, just pm me. Thanks razor for replies.


----------



## ooobaooo (Aug 8, 2011)

You can't do anything with them. Maybe parts but you won't even get a fraction of there value.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Perhaps you'd be better saving some cash, paying off the outstanding balance, then trying to get the ESN cleared. Then try to do something with it.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

This topic is funny... ROTF LMFAO!!!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## xeethann (Jul 25, 2011)

All right, what's it worth with the esn clean?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

$300-$400.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

xeethann said:


> All right, what's it worth with the esn clean?


You should see what they're going for on ebay with a clean esn. It's FAR MORE than you could ever get for a phone that can't even run on a network...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

the tbolt will run on alot of networks after the prl is flash,got a friend running one on boost mobile

sent from my super duper speak and spell running rim's tablet OS


----------

